# New Lenovo pc: I can't open vba editor



## Nelson78 (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello everybody.

My new pc LENOVO ideapad 330 has a little problem: alt+f11 doesn't open the vba editor.

I suppose a question of setting.

Can anyone help me?

Thank's in advance.


----------



## alansidman (Aug 24, 2020)

Just guessing, but do you have an fn key that you need to depress at the same time as the Alt + F11 key.  Maybe need to switch the fn key off if there is one.


----------



## Nelson78 (Aug 24, 2020)

alansidman said:


> Just guessing, but do you have an fn key that you need to depress at the same time as the Alt + F11 key.  Maybe need to switch the fn key off if there is one.



With  Alt + F11 + Fn at the same time, it opens.
But it is so inconvenient.


----------



## sandy666 (Aug 24, 2020)

How to use the function keys without pressing Fn in Windows 8.1/10 - Lenovo Support US
					






					support.lenovo.com


----------

